
Intel CEO Brian Krzanich Resigns - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-21/intel-ceo-brian-krzanich-resigns
======
anoncoward111
So it was a sex scandal that forced him out, rather than his poor business
decisions and hostility towards consumers?

Man, this country is so weird.

~~~
mtgx
They had so many reasons to push him out. I feel like the board has been aware
of the relationship for a while, but they got together one day to figure out
which public reason to give for the ousting of Krzanich. And they chose this,
which is probably the reason with the least negative impact on whatever is
left of Krzanich' career. He may even get high-fives for it at his next gig.

At the end of the day, they had to get rid of him, not just for the insider
trading, which is probably one of those "everyone does it" things in corporate
America, but primarily because he seemed completely incapable of keeping Intel
competitive against AMD's offensive over the next few years. Plus, under
Krzanich's watch Intel lost its multi-year leadership in process technology.

~~~
anoncoward111
Larry Ellison rolled out the red carpet for Mark Hurd after Hurd was found to
have had multiple questionable relationships with "marketing interns" that he
would fly all over the world.

So like, do corporations use "impropriety" as the public cover story for
"actually he lost this company a lot of money but we don't want to spook the
shareholders"??

